# Weight breakdown on Truvativ Stylo GXP



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

Does anyone have the full breakdown of a 2007 Truvativ Stylo GXP crankset?

BB
Cranks
Rings
Bolts

I am looking to replace a Bontrager Race GXP (I think a Truvativ Firex or lesser crank) on my Supercal 29er working to get it under 26#. The Stylos seem to be of reasonable weight for the price if the 880 advertised includes the BB. They are also easy to installI as well. I do not see any details of the GXP on weight weenies.

Also, what is a light 36 tooth middle ring? Right now I am using Blackspire Pro 24 and 36.

Thanks
G


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

How about actual total weight?

Thanks.
G


----------



## EuroMack (Jan 15, 2007)

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=cranksets


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

I'd go for Shimano XT instead. Lighter, and a much better crankset.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Just weighted a 2008 Stylo 3.3 gxp. Unfortunately the real weight is much higher than claimed: 945 vs 880!!!
The bb assembly weighs approx 120g if I remember correctly (including the internal cup sleeve that weighs 10g and will not be used)
So the Stylo is approx 70g heavier than the XT crankset it was going to replace. 
Too bad since the black arms look much, much better than the silver XT on my Nitrous frame...


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

EuroMack said:


> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=cranksets


First place I looked as I stated. No info there. 
Thanks


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

Ausable said:


> Just weighted a 2008 Stylo 3.3 gxp. Unfortunately the real weight is much higher than claimed: 945 vs 880!!!
> The bb assembly weighs approx 120g if I remember correctly (including the internal cup sleeve that weighs 10g and will not be used)
> So the Stylo is approx 70g heavier than the XT crankset it was going to replace.
> Too bad since the black arms look much, much better than the silver XT on my Nitrous frame...


:madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :nono: :madman: :madmax:   
Well, I guess it is off to plan B unless the 07's were lighter.

G


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone know the arm weights of RF Deus X-type cranks while we're at it? With light rings and BB, these have good potential.


----------



## cerrotorre2 (Mar 6, 2007)

Stylo Team 2007:
BB: 122g (incl. 2 shims)
left Arm: 221g
right Arm with chainrings (44/32/22): 546g


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

This is really, really, really annoying!

The figures above are correct, as also confirmed on this site: https://julmtb.com//composants_legers/Pedalier/truavtivpedalierstylo170mm773g.jpg

the weighs of the 2008 version are as follows: 
left Arm: 235g
right Arm with chainrings (44/32/22): 596g

So the 2008 version is HEAVIER than the 2007. Nice!
I think this weight increase is a marketing trick to push the sales of the Stylo Carbon and Noir. 
I think I'll sell my new Stylo and get a 2008 XT


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

Ausable said:


> This is really, really, really annoying!
> 
> The figures above are correct, as also confirmed on this site: https://julmtb.com//composants_legers/Pedalier/truavtivpedalierstylo170mm773g.jpg
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. Raise the weight of the Stylo so the Noir looks like a better deal. I may look for a used 06/07 stylo. I use aftermarket rings anyway.

G


----------



## Jkuo (Feb 7, 2007)

That is almost exactly what my '07 Stylo Team's weigh, 883 grams with everything you listed. That looks like a pretty big weight gain for the '08's.



cerrotorre2 said:


> Stylo Team 2007:
> BB: 122g (incl. 2 shims)
> left Arm: 221g
> right Arm with chainrings (44/32/22): 546g


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

I have some complete weights for you. . .

2008 Stylo 3.3 175mm w/ BB, plastic spacer (6 grams), and 2 BB shell spacers-919 grams
2008 XT 175mm w/ BB, plastic spacer (13 grams), and 3 BB shell spacers-861 grams

Sorry, but I don't have the individual break down of the rings and bottom brackets. I am a sorry excuse for a weight weenie. I do have the weights of the spacers because you can run either of the cranks without the plastic spacer in the BB. 

In the Stylo's defense, I believe it is at least $50 less than XT. Let's be honest here folks, if you are buying either of these 2 products you aren't going for super lightweight.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah, the sram site has updated weights for the '08 Stylo 3.3 -->915g claimed

Is it called evolution or what?


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

There aren't really a lot of options for light crankarms. RF deus, XTR, KCNC, and then the long list of boutique and out-of-production arms.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

FSA and Raceface both have new for 08 cranks claimed at 750gr.


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

Wow, 750 grams would be a great weight. I am leaning towards finding a used set of XTR M960's and shaving off the spider arms to run the 2 rings I use. Just need to find a set at a decent price.

The 07 Stylos might be OK as a second,less expensive option. Would not have to do any mods anyway but would be 80-90 grams heavier than the XTR. Still a half pound lighter than the Bonty Race GXP that I have now.

G


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

G-Live said:


> Wow, 750 grams would be a great weight. I am leaning towards finding a used set of XTR M960's and shaving off the spider arms to run the 2 rings I use. Just need to find a set at a decent price.


You can get them pretty cheap new: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=1838


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

Some Guy said:


> FSA and Raceface both have new for 08 cranks claimed at 750gr.


I class them as boutique. Not sure about the Next SLs but Kforce lights are not worth it.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

bobbyOCR said:


> I class them as boutique. Not sure about the Next SLs but Kforce lights are not worth it.


I wouldn't have said raceface or FSA were boutique, they are both pretty large companies. Unless by boutique you just mean expensive .


----------



## bobbyOCR (Feb 11, 2007)

Some Guy said:


> I wouldn't have said raceface or FSA were boutique, they are both pretty large companies. Unless by boutique you just mean expensive .


expensive/uncommon. they are large companies but I would class those specifics cranks as their 'boutique' offerings, as in a high end boutique shop would stock those cranks, but not any of their others.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*880g?*

dang, that is not light for high dollar cranks. Heck, Shimano LX cranks are 930g with BB. Replace the steel granny gear with an alu granny for another $15 and you have 910g. XTs are 850g, IIRC and probably a whole lot cheaper, like $220.... $170 from Chain Reaction in the UK.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

So - as an extension of the thread- what is the best value in integrated BB budget-light cranksets? Europe street prices are : 
2008XT=115eur , 860g
2008Stylo=90 eur, 920g
2007 Lx= 90 eur, 940g
Any other idea?

(I think US prices have the same proportions, just different values)


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

I ended up geting a cheap used set of GXP Stylo Carbons without the BB cups which I already have on the bike anyway..

Left arm w' bolt was 210
Right arm 390
Rings+bolts 120 (which will be sold because I do not use 3x.)
BB 120 (estimate from other posts) Need to take out the sleeve for -10

Total new savings was about 70 grams from the Bontry Races in the arms. More in the rings as well but I did not weigh the Bonty rings. Take off another 30 grams or so using Blackspire Super Pro 24/36 rings. 

Total weight ends up at 790 ish. I'll be looking for lighter rings when these wear out although they shift like perfection.

G


----------

